# He Cheated and Now Has A Baby



## HurtandConfused88 (May 25, 2010)

First I want to let everyone know this is the first time I have shared my story. I am too embarrassed and ashamed to share with friends and family so I am open to all support, advice, criticism, etc. 
I met the guy my sophomore year in college, everything seemed to be perfect. We were really good friends at first, talked all the time and had a really good time. So we decided after 2 years to move on to a relationship. That we both thought was unbelievable. I really feel in love and was scared how much I felt for him, so when he said he loved me I knew we were on the same page. When he left for Spring Break it was our first time apart for an extended amount of time. The whole time he was gone we talked every night and then one night he did not answer the phone. I later found out he had sex with his ex girlfriend and she got pregnant by "accident". I do not feel that this was the case, she was excited about the baby and had already had names picked out. He came back and pleaded his case, I was dumb and let him back. Things went from bad to worse and when the baby was born it went WAY down hill. I accept his child but not this situation. I do not know if I can move on from what he did but I know that I am in love with him. 
What do I do? How am I supposed to feel? Because right now I feel crazy for being on the roller coaster.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

No one can tell you how to feel, but a lot of people here can probably guess how you are feeling. I would guess that you are feeling betrayed, sad, angry, used and a whole lot of other emotions. Can I ask how long it has been since you found out about the cheating and baby??

My instinct is to tell you not to jump to any decisions too quickly, but I am honestly not sure how long it has been, so I will just say this: if you think your relationship is worth saving, then slow down and think about all that has happened. Think about any boundaries you would want to set with your BF?, think about what he will need to do to show you he wants only you and start to build from there. I honestly can't tell you much at this point without more of a timeline and information about how the relationship is with you and his child. Is the ex being decent about you being around the child too? Is she creating more drama??etc....


----------

